# Help!! Green fish poop



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

there a few peices of green fish poop there wating shrimp frozen then thawed then fed why are the pooping green?


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

anyone?????????????


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

green is fine 
its the white poo u gota worie about


----------

